# Wife going out for a GNO. What to do tonight?



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

No worries, just need to figure out what I'm going to do tonight while she's out. I'm guessing it will be a Netflix night. I'm just gabbing because it may get a little boring tonight. Kiddos are getting to that age where they may or may not do their own thing tonight. Will check in as the evening goes. Good night to stay indoors IMHO.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Dinner will be a pancake, sausage and peaches nite. Wife will help make dinner before she heads out. Will probably hit the grocery store after dinner to stock up a bit as well. After that, staying indoors for sure. Will catch up on some shows that have been sitting around in the que for awhile.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Omg! Get a VAR in her car!

Just kidding! . And if you start choreographing dance moves, you gotta post the videos!

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

LanieB said:


> Cookies 'n Cream ice cream with hot fudge sauce, a good movie, and wine!


Not on the diet, unfortunately...


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

Movies on Demand or DVD. Wine. Snacks. 

Perfect Friday night for me!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

PBear said:


> Omg! *Get a VAR in her car*!
> 
> Just kidding! . And if you start choreographing dance moves, you gotta post the videos!
> 
> ...


Already placed and will listen to it after she goes to bed...LOL

I have no rhythm so I won't even try to make up dances. The daughters may though!


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

If the kids are home bust out a game of Uno, Life, Clue or Monopoly. Those are always a good time.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

A Bit Much said:


> If the kids are home bust out a game of Uno, Life, Clue or Monopoly. Those are always a good time.


Good idea. Oldest is 16 and the middle child is 12. They may go for it but I wouldn't be surprised if they would rather not. But it's cool since we do a fair bit of stuff together anyways. You know how teens get sometimes.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Good idea. Oldest is 16 and the middle child is 12. They may go for it but I wouldn't be surprised if they would rather not. But it's cool since we do a fair bit of stuff together anyways. You know how teens get sometimes.


It always happily surprised me that my teens were okay with it. I put the spin of... we hardly hang out anymore! Humor your Mom!

Next thing you know they were having a great time


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'd probably go out. Call the guys and drink some beer, shoot some pool. Or maybe go to one of the hot Latin spots and dance with all the willing women. If I'm not feeling social, I have some computer code I want to write soon, and a stack of good books if that gets tiring.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

FrenchFry said:


> Hmmm, when my husband and kiddo is gone I:
> 
> *bust out the turntables and dance all over the house. I like to choreograph dances, this takes awhile.


When my wife's gone for the evening, or when she's spending the night at her mom, I turn the bass in my system to the full wattage and play Rebel Reggae music. 

Sometimes its so loud that the windows actually rattle. [ I *invested* in a set of jackhammer subwoofers for my system.]
Sometime the figurines would fall off the entertainment centre and break without me even noticing.

Evidence of my crime.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

A Bit Much said:


> If the kids are home bust out a game of Uno, Life, Clue or Monopoly. Those are always a good time.



Monoploy is the most exciting and it will cause some friendly combat.
Plus it can be played for hours.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

You are home with the 12 and 16 year old? I would totally take them out for something crazy like an ice cream and cake dinner and take them somewhere that "mom" might not enjoy like go kart racing, mini golf, one of those trampoline centers. Show them how hilariously lame you can be!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

kag123 said:


> You are home with the 12 and 16 year old? I would totally take them out for something crazy like an ice cream and cake dinner and take them somewhere that "mom" might not enjoy like go kart racing, mini golf, one of those trampoline centers. Show them how hilariously lame you can be!


Middle child is getting sick, so it will be a quiet nite.


----------



## Whenwillitend (Jul 25, 2012)

As my old boss used to say. I will be my own amusement park tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

Put up all the toilet seats before she gets home.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Wife is out of the house. I might take the kids for icecream tonight, but it's up to my sick kid. May make popcorn instead.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Healthy veggie pizza? Watch a movie. Enjoy yourself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

No outings with the kids tonight. Looks like I'll be kicking around the house. One kid just got sick today, so she's not up for much of anything. She did make popcorn in the oil popper, so we had some of that. I'm not feeling the best either. I got some chills last night that lasted for about 3 hours and I feel generally achy.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

OK, I guess I'm going to the grocery store tonight to restock some of the larder. Yeah, Plan9's REALLY ripping loose tonight!!! :rofl:

No biggie though since I'm enjoying a quiet night for a change. Tomorrow nite the missus and I are going out to eat and will either catch a movie or go Christmas shopping.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Did you hire a PI? 

DIVORCE HER NOW. But only after exposing on facebook.

Lol. Most gnos are fine. Only the meat market/ club ones are the more dangerous. They do lead to some interesting stories tho. I have a buddy who was a bartender at a dance club...


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

weightlifter said:


> Did you hire a PI?
> 
> DIVORCE HER NOW. But only after exposing on facebook.
> 
> Lol. Most gnos are fine. Only the meat market/ club ones are the more dangerous. They do lead to some interesting stories tho. I have a buddy who was a bartender at a dance club...


This is a marriage friendly GNO for sure. Every other month my wife, family and friends all get together to play a dice game called bunco. At some point in the future, we'll have a slew of women at our house when it's her turn to entertain. This GNO is definitely wholesome in that there are no men prowling about. Now how perverted they get talking about their hubbys and how much they cuss may be a different matter altogether...


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> OK, I guess I'm going to the grocery store tonight to restock some of the larder. Yeah, Plan9's REALLY ripping loose tonight!!! :rofl:
> 
> No biggie though since I'm enjoying a quiet night for a change. Tomorrow nite the missus and I are going out to eat and will either catch a movie or go Christmas shopping.


Just got back from the grocery store. $8 over budget...

Netflix with my middle child. Oldest is "too cool" to watch netflix with us and the youngest is in bed.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

When my husband goes our,I take my son out for dinner, stop for candy, after he's asleep I watch TV. It's nice and quiet


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I was out recently with friends. Hubs took the dogs to the park for a while, got a pizza on the way home and watched Top Gear. 

I'm with the music lovers. It's either candles, a bit of sade, cook myself a stirfry, run a bath... or watch Purple Rain LOUD and enjoy red wine. I feel for our upstairs neighbor.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Just got back from the grocery store. $8 over budget...
> 
> Netflix with my middle child. Oldest is "too cool" to watch netflix with us and the youngest is in bed.


Watch anything good?


----------



## kokonatsu (Feb 22, 2013)

Caribbean Man said:


> Monoploy is the most exciting and it will cause some friendly combat.
> Plus it can be played for hours.


apparently, if played correctly by all the rules, it should only take about 20 minutes to play. but it's more fun to draw it out


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> Watch anything good?


We watched a show called Supernatural. Horror/fantasy show that we both got into for some reason.


----------



## Want2babettrme (May 17, 2013)

FrenchFry said:


> Hmmm, when my husband and kiddo is gone I:
> 
> *bust out the turntables and dance all over the house. I like to choreograph dances, this takes awhile.
> *eat like a total pig- Chipotle, chocolate cake and red wine is my personal favorite combo.
> ...


Played Cards Against Humanity for the first time on vacation last summer. It's a hoot!


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Just got back from the grocery store. $8 over budget...
> 
> Netflix with my middle child. Oldest is "too cool" to watch netflix with us and the youngest is in bed.


NOW SHE NEEDS TO DIVORCE YOU!

You obviously spent that $8 on h00kers while pretending to spend it on your kids.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

yeah_right said:


> Put up all the toilet seats before she gets home.


Yea. For the life of me I can not figure out how college edumacated woman can not figure out how to move a toilet seat!

/emote ducks then runs like hell


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> This is a marriage friendly GNO for sure. Every other month my wife, family and friends all get together to play a dice game called bunco. At some point in the future, we'll have a slew of women at our house when it's her turn to entertain. This GNO is definitely wholesome in that there are no men prowling about. Now how perverted they get talking about their hubbys and how much they cuss may be a different matter altogether...


You mean this was a GNI or girls night in? These are worse than GNOs. I bet all those friends of hers are toxic!!!! They probably spend all night husband bashing. I hope you took weightlifters advice and hid a var in her purse. No telling what was discussed.


----------

